# The Top 10 Deadlifting Mistakes and How to Fix Them by Dave Tate



## davegmb (Apr 10, 2011)

Interesting article by Dave Tate a world class powerlifter on the deadlift, its common mistakes and how to correct them. 

T NATION | Dead Zone


----------



## x~factor (Apr 10, 2011)

Good read!


----------



## Built (Apr 11, 2011)

I ♥ Dave. Great article.


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 11, 2011)

Awesome article, read this before but good reminder.


----------



## Zaphod (Apr 11, 2011)

Good read!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 11, 2011)

I can't imagine training anything with singles. He seems to be lumping bodybuilding in with spandex and spin classes and his tone insinuates that only powerlifters are true iron junkies. Idk. Maybe I'm being sensitive as I'm in day 1 of PCT.


----------



## Built (Apr 12, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Maybe I'm being sensitive as I'm in day 1 of PCT.


I'll hold you Diesel. (That IS your back in your 'tar, right?)


----------



## chesty4 (Apr 12, 2011)

Awesome read


----------



## SuperLift (Apr 13, 2011)

That was a good read, that man has tons of good knowledge.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Apr 19, 2011)

Thanks, Alot of good info.


----------

